# Australia?



## Lokisson (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't know if this is the right part of the forum to be asking this, but does anyone know of any places to stay over in Australia, looking primarily in the Toowoomba area(it's in Queensland, near Brisbane). Any advice at all would be appreciated.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 21, 2007)

Not really sure what exactly you are looking for but here is what looks to be a good Hostel site;

http://www.hostelbookers.com/booking/index.cfm?fuseaction=hosteldetails&hostel=19552


----------



## Lokisson (Dec 21, 2007)

hey thanks. That is what I was looking for.


----------

